# Desert Ironwood Trio



## Karl_99 (Oct 30, 2013)

I finished three pens wrapped in desert ironwood -
L to R: LeRoi LB pen with gold TN & gun metal, Major pen with gold TN & rhodium and a chrome Sierra. 

I really like desert ironwood although it can be quite challenging to turn.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 30, 2013)

That's the fun thing about DIW....it can always look different.


Scott (nicely done) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Scott. I like turning cross cut DIW, but will make sure that I have a very sharp edge! It has a range of colors like few other woods.


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 30, 2013)

The major is stunning as well as the LB! Great job Karl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 31, 2013)

A great looking trio from the same species!
Well done.

Les


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 1, 2013)

The Major steals the show for me. I love that reddish hue. All are awesome. Great job.
Scott


----------



## longbeard (Nov 1, 2013)

Those are sweet looking set of twist Karl, nice job.


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 2, 2013)

These are great. Would you share some advice on turning DIW? I have a few small blanks and don't want to waste any of it. I do have both HSS and Easywood carbide tools. Thanks!


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 2, 2013)

Garry:

I use an Easy Wood carbide finishing tool for turning. I make sure that I turn for a new section that will be sharp. After I get close to the final diameter, I may apply a light coating of thin CA before resuming cutting. This trick has saved several blanks and a lot of frustration. When I am closer to the final diameter, then I begin sanding. With DIW, I will sand more to get to the final diameter. Please let me know if you have any questions.
Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Karl. Just laid out the pen blank I am going to start with. Wow, just thought of this, will try to document this turn later this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 3, 2013)

Good luck with it. Please post pics when you are finished.


----------

